# Acquired Led Light today



## snugglebud (Apr 29, 2015)

Got a call from an old German buddy today who I have known for years and who grows himself. His parents are pretty ill back in Germany so he's moving back home for the next couple of years. He's selling everything up and wanted to know if I was interested in any of his grow equipment.

I have everything I need but one thing that he did have was a 600w VIPAR LED  (5w's). Same as this one here : http://www.ebay.ie/itm/VIPAR-600W-L...349?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ebbfe1d5

He gave it to me for 100. 

I know nothing about LED at all. I do know he gave it to me for a fair price as he showed me the receipt, and he paid more than double for it only 3 months ago.

Does anybody have experience with this brand. Is it any good. What kind of area does it cover ? 

Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 29, 2015)

Since I am also just learning about LEDs, I cannot help you there.  The information on the link you posted said it covers a 3' x 2' space--6 sq ft--kind of refreshing to see an LED company that does not appear to be over-hyping the coverage area.


----------



## budz4me (Apr 29, 2015)

I know nothing regarding LED's

However, based on the selling price for a new one, and the supposed longevity/durability it offers.....

Id say you just bought a car that was driven off lot and returned the next day for a good discount.


----------



## techrons78 (May 2, 2015)

snugglebud said:


> Got a call from an old German buddy today who I have known for years and who grows himself. His parents are pretty ill back in Germany so he's moving back home for the next couple of years. He's selling everything up and wanted to know if I was interested in any of his grow equipment.
> 
> I have everything I need but one thing that he did have was a 600w VIPAR LED  (5w's). Same as this one here : http://www.ebay.ie/itm/VIPAR-600W-L...349?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ebbfe1d5
> 
> ...



Hi. Viper is all over the internet..there are only a couple factories in the Shenzhen provience.so more than likely its sara she runs advanced apollo platnium mars..so im sure same factory. ..depends how u r growing what kinda space how many plants..I tend to stay with higher priced led...big differnce I see from my kind led to my apollo. And platnium..interodes arw super tight..2weeks in and looking ahead of schedule...you get what u pay for bro .


----------



## P Jammers (May 2, 2015)

techrons78 said:


> Hi. Viper is all over the internet..there are only a couple factories in the Shenzhen provience.so more than likely its sara she runs advanced apollo platnium mars..so im sure same factory.




Sara is a sale girl, the end. She owns nothing but the ability to speak English. There are also at least 30 to 50 companies in that area who produce LED tech as well.


----------



## snugglebud (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

The link I gave in first post to unit for sale on ebay is the same light but I don't think his description is correct. He gives rectangular light coverage area. The unit is square and light footprint from it is square also.

On the manufacturers website it says that the coverage is 150 x 150 cm for veg and 75 x 75cm for flower.

http://www.viparled.co.uk/products/vipar-c600-5w-led-grow-light

Therefore ebay coverage estimation cannot be correct, it must be square.

What do you reckon P Jammers ? Have read hundreds of threads on these forums over the last couple of weeks and anytime there's a led discussion you or your name pops up. You seem to be the go to led guy around here.

Would one of these light a 4 x 4 tent for veg ? What about flowering ?

Many thanks. Sorry to bother you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2015)

LOL--as we have learned, you have to take the coverage area with a grain of salt.  Unfortunately a lot of LED manufacturers and retailers are still over-hyping (lying) about coverage area.  This is the main reason that I have been picking everyone's brain about LEDs--they still lie way too much in an attempt to sell their products to be trusted on the coverage areas.  While I do not know exactly what that light will cover, do not depend on the manufacturer's recommendations to be correct.  There are some MarsHydro lights that advertise a 3 x 3 coverage area, but PJ says, in real life, they only cover 2 x 2 (less than 1/2 the area they say it will cover).  So, I guess what I am saying is not to necessarily take the manufacturer or salespeople's word on what an LED light will cover.  I cannot imagine a 600W covering 4 x 4--I am looking at 700W-800W for a tent that is 32" x 32".  I am thinking that the 3 x 2 area they mention on E-Bay is correct.


----------



## snugglebud (May 4, 2015)

I also have an 80cm x 80cm tent. That's 2.6 foot by 2.6 foot ... 7 square foot

If 3x2 area claimed on ebay is correct it covers 6 square foot.

Might be a tiny bit underlit, but should be enough for a first experimental grow ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2015)

That is about the same size tent that I have.  While I don't think it would work for a 4 x 4, I would think it would be fine in 7 sq ft...but I am still learning and do not speak from experience.  However, like you, I want a smaller something to give LEDs a try.  I doubt that I could use them in the winter, though, as I actually need the heat from the HPS.


----------



## ironman1 (May 5, 2015)

I am using a vipar 300 a appollo 300 and a mars2 700 fixtures with a total actual 656 watts draw minus 25 watts for fans in the fixtures puts me around 630 watts  of draw for a 8sqt space which puts me at around 82 watts per sqt This seems to be working I am not saying that the lights I have are  good just saying that they seem to work good so far the space is a 48x24x78 tent so far so good for me


----------



## P Jammers (May 6, 2015)

snugglebud said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> The link I gave in first post to unit for sale on ebay is the same light but I don't think his description is correct. He gives rectangular light coverage area. The unit is square and light footprint from it is square also.
> 
> ...



It is no bother unless I happen to miss a post directed at me, I miss it, then am ridiculed due to it.

I actually own a pair but the ones they designed for aquariums.

Their tech looks to be a little behind and it "may" be the first to use a 9000k diode. I also prefer a 5000k over a 3500, but I know from experience that is because a 5000k in a Bridgelux won't last more than 10 months being driven like a hot rod.

 I doubt they have made improvement and rely on the chipset to drive it at half wattage [or less which is the case with Mars-hydro] which is what my tests reviled immediately testing 5 watt gear. 

Other than that is looks pretty solid for what it is, I have no doubt it will veg plants with no issues. The coverages also look to be where they should be so they are not trying to manipulate what it is.

If it ends up being their other light, all bets are off. Their rectangle lights will flower a plant, but yield will suffer a ton.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 6, 2015)

Good stuff :aok:


----------



## Grower13 (May 6, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Good stuff :aok:


 
some of the good stuff is gone.......:rofl::bolt:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 6, 2015)

Yes, I fully agree... but figured I'd just stay "passive" on this.. like I normally try to.


----------



## snugglebud (May 6, 2015)

> It is no bother unless I happen to miss a post directed at me, I miss it, then am ridiculed due to it.
> 
> I actually own a pair but the ones they designed for aquariums.
> 
> ...



Fair enough, I can do pretend. Thanks for taking the time to reply. Much appreciated


----------



## frankgrimes (May 10, 2015)

sounds like you got a pretty good deal sir. vipar has good panels but not sure if you got the c.o.b model (chip on board) or the modular design. the modular design is a much better light as if any problems arise you can simply order in some new hopefully inexpensive replacement parts. either way at that price you really cant go wrong. have fun with your purchase!


----------

